# Black face or blue Bond?



## john wilson (Feb 9, 2006)

Which do you like?


----------



## Dave E (Feb 12, 2006)

Black SMP all the way, just love the hands and dial design (have to get myself one someday).


----------



## mamas (Feb 10, 2006)

Blue bond.. it is a unique design in watch world. Black bond is based on sm300, but several other manuafcaturers use this design now.


----------



## vpmartin (Feb 13, 2006)

Have to say Black, since I bought one in January. Love it..but......the blue "Bond" is next on my list. ..........Peter


----------



## Dunk (Feb 15, 2006)

What about the blue faced non Bond with silver bezel????


----------



## KZ1000 (Feb 10, 2006)

I faced the same dilema last year. I ended up buying the black SMP first and then a few months later the Bond. Both are great, but the black really sings to me :-!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2006)

I own both, but the Bond was my very first Omega and is still my favorite watch. So, I voted for blue. :-!


----------



## kwk1 (Feb 9, 2006)

Black by a mile.
I like the hands, markers, bezel numbers, bracelet, date window
and the color more then the Bond!


----------



## Ferrari 312T (Feb 9, 2006)

If you asked me 3 months ago i would have said black. 

However i think the black is not close enough to any historic Omega whereas the blue is right to be considered a classic on its own and may stand the test of time better. 

either way the are both great watches and i would happily own either.


----------



## crimbocop (Feb 9, 2006)

John, I'm biased to the Bond SMP. However, if I get the chance to purchase a black SMP, I'd take it!


----------



## NMGE17 (Feb 9, 2006)

Blue Bond for me, but similar to many it was my first so an emotional attachment. I still look at it and marvel at the design and details.


----------



## Zidane (Feb 11, 2006)

crimbocop said:


> John, I'm biased to the Bond SMP. However, if I get the chance to purchase a black SMP, I'd take it!


Exactly.


----------



## omegalove1 (Mar 9, 2006)

hey i have the smaller blue semaster, it is the coolest watch ever!!! anybody knows about this white dial seamaster? i just got it recently, somebody sold it since he never used it.... anybody knows what kind is it? is it genuine?


:-D


----------



## john wilson (Feb 9, 2006)

omegalove1 said:


> hey i have the smaller blue semaster, it is the coolest watch ever!!! anybody knows about this white dial seamaster? i just got it recently, somebody sold it since he never used it.... anybody knows what kind is it? is it genuine?
> 
> :-D


 It look's real enough,but I'm not the expert here at WUS,I just drive the bus.It's the white face version of mine. John Wilson.


----------



## jonnieb (Feb 11, 2006)

Definitely the blue Bond :-!


----------



## DVD Connoisseur (Feb 26, 2006)

Blue Bond but I'm rather biased!;-)


----------



## 88kelly (Feb 13, 2006)

I like the *black* dial very much although I have never owned a *blue* one...*silver's *nice too. I guess my vote doesn't really count...I like them all!

Shaun


----------



## watchlady (Apr 16, 2006)

At first I liked the black and found myself shopping around for one. But I have since decided I like the Blue better and consider it more Classic Omega, whereas the Black reminds me more of a Rolex look.


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

Black SMP for these reasons:
-very good day night legibility
-better bracelet than the bond
-unique


----------



## Rascal (Apr 4, 2006)

Blue, Blue, Blue.............Sean Connery was the best Bond and the Blue Bond makes the best statement. (Eyecatching)

Think it's my favourite watch at the moment |>


----------



## john wilson (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## Callaway (Apr 26, 2006)

I bought a blue Bond wore it for a few months and really didn't care for the hands all that much, were difficult to see in low light situations the lume was not all that much to write home about. Bought the black 2254 and it's very easy to see in the dark almost like a flashlight at night. The oyster style bracelet was also more to my tastes as well I never got the Bond to fit as well as I like. I sold the blue Bond to a buddy who loves so all this is a matter of taste and needs. The black one pays a little more homage to the older classic Omega 300M dive watches as well which if you can find them (not fakes) are really great old watches. The black 2254 with bracelet gets my vote.


----------



## kennyx (May 30, 2006)

I think it depends... I went with blue because to me it looks more dressy. The smaller font on the dial/bezel seemed a bit less 'sporty' (and more 'classy') than the black dialed watch.

That being said, Im also madly in love with the black faced SeMP also. I tried the PO a while ago, and as good as it is, it doesnt look nearly as good (on my wrist) as the 2254.00.

So my suggestion? Get Both!


----------



## Heck (Feb 15, 2006)

I vote black SMP.

I'll admit it was the the Bond SMP that got my attention to Omega before 1999. I always wanted that one instead.

Then came the non bond SMP and I always thought I would get the "electric blue" SMP. I like the modern look that was tastefully done and is timeless in my opinion. As others mentioned, better sword hands, dial, legibility etc. 

But when it came to actually purchasing it, I realized the black looks more timeless, a tool watch look to it, and pulled the trigger on that one.

Have not regret one bit at all. Not even with the PO as I like the "angles" of the 2254 more.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

I love the blue on my Submariner two tone, but on my Planet Ocean, and all the Omega's I've seen that have black dials as an option, that appears to me to be the classic and classy way to go.

That's how I went anyway.


----------



## john wilson (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## john wilson (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## BruceS (Feb 11, 2006)

I like both, but I guess I'm a blue bond fan when it comes right down to it.


----------



## Andrés (Aug 25, 2006)

I like the black one better. I think it´s more classy but the blue would always be an icon. I think the only way to go is to get both.


----------



## Luka (Feb 11, 2006)

Black !! :-!

I tried several dial colours, almost nothing works for me, except black and a few orange or yellow ones (Seiko :-! ) for a very short of time O| O|

Btw the old style bracelet feels a bit more solid than the newer speedy type


----------



## ral67 (Jul 29, 2006)

watchlady said:


> At first I liked the black and found myself shopping around for one. But I have since decided I like the Blue better and consider it more Classic Omega, whereas the Black reminds me more of a Rolex look.


exactly how I feel 

I dont have one yet, but thats going to change and its got to be a blue one.

For me the blue one just looks more Omega


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

blk dial/bezel for me

simply cause i like mil style watches and blk SMP resemble the old MOD seamaster 300


----------



## nando_ferdz (Mar 9, 2006)

My first SMP was a blue face but I found it's color kinda rugged and very difficult to match on the clothes that I wanted to wear so I sold is and got this blackface.


----------



## Buzz Roll (Sep 2, 2006)

I have Black. Although I like the Bond, and it is unique, I like the sleekness of the markers and bezel on the black model a lot more. Also, I've always thought that the Bond bracelet was a little too busy.


----------



## john wilson (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## Truck Guy (Mar 10, 2006)

B-) Cool....the new "negative" faced Bond SMP.


----------



## changym (Aug 5, 2006)

BLACK! for its sleek look & tool like watch. It seems to be able to fit in different ocasions better :-!


----------



## Watchdog (Nov 18, 2006)

Great ideal for a poll. I'm on the fence on these two great looking watches myself but am currently leaning towards the Black SMP over the Bond. I'll vote when I actually decide, but am a bit surprised to find the voting skewing towards the Black SMP (92 to 75 votes at the moment) as I always thought the Bond SMP was much more popular.


----------



## MedPro (Oct 30, 2006)

Definitely the Blue Bond!


----------



## dayz (Oct 3, 2006)

black:-!  
but if someone gave me a blue I wouldn't complain:thanks


----------



## dayz (Oct 3, 2006)

nando_ferdz said:


> My first SMP was a blue face but I found it's color kinda rugged and very difficult to match on the clothes that I wanted to wear so I sold is and got this blackface.


that's a fantastic photo nando


----------



## Zidane (Feb 11, 2006)

I wouldnt mind having one of each......


----------



## Warden (Jun 16, 2006)

*Had both...only have the blue now....*

....my new Co-axial Bond. Terrible pic....:-(


----------



## Zidane (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Had both...only have the blue now....*

Congrats Warden! I really like the new applied markers and the red Seamaster logo on those.


----------



## Traps (Nov 29, 2006)

There is/was another option: I bought this around 5 years ago and STILL love it. I went for quartz as I value accuracy and reliability. I am still in love with the looks and whenever I look at it, it makes me feel good, which I guess is the most important thing in a watch. 

It is the best watch I have ever owned and no matter how expensive a watch I buy, I think will always be #1.


----------



## roadcarver (Nov 12, 2006)

I'd go with blue Bond. I just sold my Omega SMP Chrono, and the blue dial is much better. Also, the hour markers I think looks better without the WG surrounds.


----------



## Zidane (Feb 11, 2006)

Here's another Bond SeMP pic.


----------



## tyreman (Feb 26, 2006)

one of each.


----------



## gilaone (Oct 6, 2006)

roadcarver said:


> I'd go with blue Bond. I just sold my Omega SMP Chrono, and the blue dial is much better. Also, the hour markers I think looks better without the WG surrounds.


What is WG surrounds?


----------



## Joukowski (Feb 10, 2006)

*Blue Bond*

Bond @ Work










Bond having a cuppa


----------



## scotw (Dec 27, 2006)

Well I picked black and I don't regret it, its a fab looking watch and if you want to dive with one, its easier to read than the Blue. 

That said a friend has the blue and I couldn't help admire it when he was round recently, so maybe both! santasmile


----------



## MIchael1950 (Dec 24, 2006)

Correct me if I am wrong, but the black faced watch does not come with Bond dials, hence that is why I prefer the blue one.


----------



## Traps (Nov 29, 2006)

MIchael1950 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but the black faced watch does not come with Bond dials, hence that is why I prefer the blue one.


No it doesn't hence the question black "face" or blue "bond" :-!


----------



## john wilson (Feb 9, 2006)

MIchael1950 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but the black faced watch does not come with Bond dials, hence that is why I prefer the blue one.


?????????. John Wilson.


----------



## glimmer (Dec 11, 2006)

have no choice but to say black since i have one but the blue dial with the sword hands and silver bezel would be an exception in my vote.


----------



## MIchael1950 (Dec 24, 2006)

john wilson said:


> ?????????. John Wilson.


Excuse me, I meant hands. 
AFAIK, the black has the original Seamaster hands while the Bond has the thinner, more stylish ones.


----------



## ramnj (Jan 6, 2007)

Definitely black! :-!


----------



## caffeinated (Dec 28, 2006)

Call me vain, but the blue will go with anything. I switched at the last minute from a black-face GMT to the blue Bond, mainly for this reason.

Steve


----------



## andy1100xx (Jun 15, 2006)

Black for me.
My first SMP was a blue midsize but my tastes have become a lot more 'vintage' recently and I took a real liking to the black face, mainly as a result of John Wilson's great B&W 'twins' photo actually.

Pulled the trigger on a black fullsize a few months ago and I don't regret it, in comparison I think the black just looks a lot more classic and less busy, more reminiscent of the diver's of old.

Still won't get rid of the blue though ;-) 

Cheers
Andy


----------



## sensen_no_sen (Feb 12, 2007)

Blue.

Then again...


----------



## Colin T (Apr 21, 2006)

This is a toughie; as every one has said, i like them both!.......a lot!

For me the black is a daily wearer. Classic design, neutral colour, simple bracelet, excellent legibility, overall striking appearance.

The bond I would say is more special, but that doesn't mean i like it more necessarily. It's more individual, the bracelet is fussy, but in a positiviely eye-catching way. For me the blue is fabulously unique but not as versatile, more of a special occassion watch.

All this is much clearer in my head than on this post!

I haven't yet been able to vote for either......i'd feel unfaithful and in need of a shower!

So what did you vote John??

Colin


----------



## john wilson (Feb 9, 2006)

Colin T said:


> This is a toughie; as every one has said, i like them both!.......a lot!
> 
> For me the black is a daily wearer. Classic design, neutral colour, simple bracelet, excellent legibility, overall striking appearance.
> 
> ...


Like you I love both...black. John Wilson.


----------



## hq0002 (Feb 19, 2007)

They are both great watches but for me it's the blue bond- the black has too much illumination for my tastes (is that site sacrilege?) and seem to dominate the face of the watch.


----------



## tigerau (Feb 11, 2007)

scotw said:


> Well I picked black and I don't regret it, its a fab looking watch and if you want to dive with one, its easier to read than the Blue.
> 
> That said a friend has the blue and I couldn't help admire it when he was round recently, so maybe both! santasmile


Both cool watches but are they both known as Bond watches
did Bond ever wear the black face SMP.


----------



## Mick no:8 (Jul 4, 2006)

tigerau said:


> Both cool watches but are they both known as Bond watches
> did Bond ever wear the black face SMP.


I don't ever think that the black face SMP was ever known as the "Bond" watch. The only SMP that is known as the "Bond" are the:
a) The full size blue on blue Quartz SMP ( First Omega)
b) The full size blue on blue chrono SMP ( old/new)
the only other one is the black PO on a rubber strap, but I not sure if it's knowen as a "Bond" watch.


----------



## fisherman_nl (Mar 5, 2007)

I voted for the black smp.

Last week i bought a new smp black. I doubted for some time, but decided to go for the black one, because it seems more timeless/classic than the bleu one.


----------



## Tiiischiii (Feb 25, 2007)

I voted for the black smp. Not very keen on the blue one. I love the triangular dials on the black smp as well as the constrast to the black dial. Simply stunning.


----------



## boilerroom86 (Mar 14, 2007)

black matches with everything...


----------



## the big dog (Sep 13, 2006)

I've got one of each but I think I prefer black - it's a bit cleaner, a bit more simple and I prefer the higher contrast. I also prefer the bracelet of the black SMP. 

Actually, I hardly ever wear my blue one so it might be traded in for my next Breitling...!


----------



## slystad810 (Mar 7, 2007)

Once you go black - you never go back


----------



## john wilson (Feb 9, 2006)

I voted black..last week I got out the blue Bond,have not had it on in a while. I had forgot how beautiful she really is. John Wilson.


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

I like the blue!


----------



## caffeinated (Dec 28, 2006)

I have to admit that, although I voted blue and posted a couple of times about how much I liked the blue, I recently switched.

After owning the Bond for 3 weeks I returned it and exchanged it for the black. It was the hands more than anything else. But I admit the bracelet was a big factor too.

When it came down to it, the blue looked like it belonged on a businessman and the black looks like it belongs on a Soldier. We are what we are.

Here is a link to my blog post about it. http://caferacer99.blogspot.com/2007/03/another-watch-post.html

Steve


----------



## n linsley (Apr 7, 2006)

black for me, but on either a bond bracelet or po style rubber strap.
anybody got any pictures of above mentioned combos?


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

With the discontinuation of the black smp, and with the numbers thats probably been sold over the years, doe anyone here reckon it will be a collectable say 30-40 years down the line?


----------



## g-banger (Nov 2, 2006)

i Reckon the Black face is awesome.. put it on a Bond Nato or Dimodell Rallye strap 

Id love to get one


----------



## Split Second (Apr 18, 2007)

I have both the blue and the black Seamaster. Although I cherish the blue model because it is the first Omega I owned, I placed my vote for the black Seamaster as, in my opinion, it resembles all that a diving watch should be. 

Regards~
Mike.


----------



## SSeric02 (Oct 27, 2006)

Black. I like the blue color, but the hands and markers are a srious turn-off to me.


----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)

Man, I love 'em both! I'd say the blue simply because I like the hands better.


----------



## LOOKING4NEWWATCH (Jun 18, 2006)

john wilson said:


> Which do you like?


The blue Bond 2531.80 was my first Omega and I just love it. Its so unique and versatile. In the past week I just acquired a new Black 2254.50 SeMP as a gift. I love both but if I had to chose it would be the Bond for now. So many choiceso|


----------



## jmsrolls (Feb 10, 2006)

Had the "electric blue" not made me smile, I would not have an SMP:








And I love the markers and sword hands! They're easy on these old eyes.

But the black is nice as well.

Fr. John+


----------



## glimmer (Dec 11, 2006)

That's really beautiful Fr. John. Good taste with the black strap!
Regards
~Glimmer



jmsrolls said:


> Had the "electric blue" not made me smile, I would not have an SMP:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scotw (Dec 27, 2006)

John,

nice to see you as part of the SMP club! Really pleased that you've got a watch that you are so obviously happy with. :-!


----------



## wml (Aug 14, 2006)

kennyx said:


> I think it depends... I went with blue because to me it looks more dressy. The smaller font on the dial/bezel seemed a bit less 'sporty' (and more 'classy') than the black dialed watch.


I agree. I think the bezel numbers make all the difference in the world. I LOVE pictures of the black, with the stunning contrast of the dial, markers and silver font. As a tool watch, it's far superior to the Bond.

But for aesthetic reasons, the bezel numbers on the black SMP are too large. It throws off the proportion of the entire watch and kind of makes a bullseye / dartboard effect. The markers contribute to this, too. You can't draw your eye away from the center because everything points to it. It's a black hole! =D The Bond's proportions look better (to me), and leads your eye to dance around. I think the electric blue non-Bond strikes a nice balance and doesn't have the overpowering black hole effect of the 2254.

Black SMP is definitely more rugged and sporty, though. I first saw the black SMP on my cousin in 2001 and it looked great on him. Of course, he's built like Vin Diesel so anything would look good on him. I think the Bond is more suited for me because I'm a lanky geek.

Between the black SMP and PO, I think the PO's proportions are better balanced for the scale. And the bezel font is nicely modernized, too, with its horizontal stretch.


----------



## krono (May 4, 2007)

caffeinated said:


> I have to admit that, although I voted blue and posted a couple of times about how much I liked the blue, I recently switched.
> 
> After owning the Bond for 3 weeks I returned it and exchanged it for the black. It was the hands more than anything else. But I admit the bracelet was a big factor too.
> 
> ...


Lol, I was in a very similar situation ! I got the Bond SMP Chronograph but was immediately doubtful of having the chronograph. When I finally bought it, it was way to heavy and bulky and not something I'd like to wear daily. I traded it for the non-chronograph Bond SMP and am glad I did despite losing some money. Got to get a watch you like if not it'll just eat dust in the closet. Anyways, glad you got what you wanted.


----------



## john wilson (Feb 9, 2006)

The lume is nice on the black..I still like both. John Wilson


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

Bond! I just bought mine tonight!


----------



## glimmer (Dec 11, 2006)

I love the combination of the 9-row bracelet (Bond) with the Black SMP! If there were any available in that configuration I would gladly walk into any AD and get one right away...somehow the Blue on Bond looks a bit too dressy for me.

The Blue Chrono would definitely get my vote however as the chrono dials somehow neutralize the dressiness of the watch.

Glimmer



john wilson said:


> The lume is nice on the black..I still like both. John Wilson


----------



## christian24 (Jun 30, 2007)

Blue Bond. Timeless Classic model and will be remembered thru time.The black is a common look at a first glance to other models. But is also very nice hope to get that too.:-!


----------



## nick_crw (Jun 29, 2007)

My preference changes daily which isn't a reflection on my indecision but on how great both watches are. Got myself a blue face recently but have to admit a black dial is next. Maybe even a Sm300 !!!!

Nick


----------



## number6 (Aug 2, 2006)

Both are very sharp but I would be inclined toward the Bond. If it had the saber hands from the Black SMP I'd really be sold. 

I've already got the black face diver covered with a my Sea Dweller so the blue of the Bond would be a nice alternative. I like the bracelet (it's a bit dressier), the blue face, the blue bezel and the smaller font on the bezel but the hands leave me a bit cold expecially the stubby hour hand.

Anybody ever made such a Frankenwatch. Don't flame me I'm just curious.


----------



## steve andrews (Jun 20, 2007)

john wilson said:


> Which do you like?


I'm an ex soldier and chose the black because I love its military styling. John, can you please tell me what strap is that on the watch on the left ?


----------



## nick_crw (Jun 29, 2007)

Got to be Bond!
But would love a black!
Maybe an SM 300 would satisfy me!

Nick


----------



## john wilson (Feb 9, 2006)

steve andrews said:


> I'm an ex soldier and chose the black because I love its military styling. John, can you please tell me what strap is that on the watch on the left ?


Hi Steve it's an Omega Coramide (Kevlar). John Wilson. http://www.ofrei.com/page856.html


----------



## steve andrews (Jun 20, 2007)

Thank you :-!


----------



## no_self_control (Jun 27, 2007)

i'm not up to speed with these analogues but omega did a watch like this in titanium with a metal bezel and an azure blue face (much lighter than the navy blue face). there's one at a jeweller's near me and i'm resisting as best i can. that would get my vote. if they did one like that with the chronograph function too i think i my resistance might melt!


----------



## NewportKrieger (Jul 26, 2007)

I just got my 1st modern Omega. I got the Black SMP. ITs just more classic. It looks like my Rolex Sub but better.......:-!

Up to now all my Omega's are Connier pie pans (8) and older Seamaster DeVilles (3)


----------



## mtbluger (Oct 19, 2006)

Had the blue, but it just wasn't right for me. I now have the black which is IMHO one of the nicest looking watches I've seen. I am a big fan of the Submariner and Sea Dweller, but the 2254.50 blows them away in finish quality. My only complaint is that the 12 marker is a little too big. I'd like to be able to see the 59 and 1 second/minute markers.


----------



## fishofsteel (May 28, 2007)

Regarding the 2254 and the 2264, is the 'Chronometer' text the only difference in dial? 

I'm starting to think about a quartz SMP as a daily wearer as I find the hour hand advance quite a useful feature. I've borrowed a 2254 from a friend a while back and I loved it - the dial and sword hands were awesome. Not sure if I fancy another automatic though (my Steelfish does me well in that respect.)


----------



## john wilson (Feb 9, 2006)

John Wilson.


----------



## brutus27 (Aug 30, 2007)

john wilson said:


> Which do you like?


Black, just like my big PO.
Those bands (carbon fiber?) on the black Seamasters are HOT!
Can I get those for my 2200.50.00 PO?


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

glimmer said:


> ...somehow the Blue on Bond looks a bit too dressy for me.


That might be what made me lightly brush and polish the finish the silver strips on my Bond SMP, to me it looks more rugged now. You can still see the definition between the two without being too bold.


----------



## perdu (Sep 3, 2007)

The black is a modern design classic for a tool watch. As functional as it gets and very clean design. Will look as good in 30 years as it does now. I think Omega will make a big mistake if they don't re-use this design on their co-axles.


----------



## Fergie (Sep 10, 2007)

I think both are great looking watches, but for me, it had to be the Bond. I've always opted for blue watches and a certain ficticous MI6 operative wore one, so that sealed the deal for me.
Some people complain about the skeleton hands and I can honestly say they have never been an issue for me. They were clear under the murky waters of Fuerteventura and they are very clear when I check the time at ridiculous o'clock when I get up for work.
Anyone body stuck between which to choose can honestly not go wrong. If you already owned something like a Submariner, go for the Blue if you want a change. If you want something that is a classic and will still look good in 40 years time, opt for the black.
Just a couple of pics of mine, and a negative one too :-!


----------



## Fatpants (Sep 6, 2007)

*I voted blue, but...*

both are very nice!!


----------



## FrankinCA (Aug 22, 2007)

My preference is toward the black face. The blue is attractive, but black seems more versatile.


----------



## steve andrews (Jun 20, 2007)

brutus27 said:


> Those bands (carbon fiber?) on the black Seamasters are HOT!
> Can I get those for my 2200.50.00 PO?


A word of warning. I bought the Omega X-33 Coramide strap, pictured on the left in John Wilson's post, for my 225450. I took the strap into my local Omega dealer who attempted to fit it. However they informed me that the strap would not fit without bending the springbars, which they obviously did not want to do.
I am now stuck with a _very_ expensive strap and deployment clasp that I can't use.


----------



## john wilson (Feb 9, 2006)

steve andrews said:


> A word of warning. I bought the Omega X-33 Coramide strap, pictured on the left in John Wilson's post, for my 225450. I took the strap into my local Omega dealer who attempted to fit it. However they informed me that the strap would not fit without bending the springbars, which they obviously did not want to do.
> I am now stuck with a _very_ expensive strap and deployment clasp that I can't use.


Yes you can Steve. I,m going to do a thread right now!!!! John Wilson.


----------



## quatre_temps (Nov 5, 2006)

Gotta go with the blue 'Bond'.


----------



## hazmatman (Aug 2, 2007)

Got the blue b-)...but love that Black!!!:-!

DJ


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

I like the blue best.

Just over 1 year ago I didnt know much about Omega and wasnt big into watches. I was in China and bought a replica blue bond chrono the day after watching The World is not Enough. I bought it only as a Bond novelty not because I wanted an Omega. A few months after looking at the replica I got into Omega big time. I couldn't stand having the replica and bought the quartz bond.

It's my first Omega and at this stage only one. I would never part with it.

At least I can say something good came a of the replica, I got into Omega that way.

regards
Anonymousmoose

PS
I gave the replica to my dad who really isn't big into watches; he wears it and likes the look. Who knows, maybe I can convince him to get the real deal, but I don't think my mother would ever let him spend omega money on a watch. I can't really afford it as a gift right now or I would buy him one.


----------



## DV8ED (Oct 10, 2007)

Heck said:


> I vote black SMP.
> 
> I'll admit it was the the Bond SMP that got my attention to Omega before 1999. I always wanted that one instead.
> 
> ...


my thoughts almost exactly. I love the Bond but I am buying the black SMP today.

The Bond will be mine next year though!


----------



## ST1 (Sep 26, 2007)

Black for me, but it's a really close call. Both great looking watches. I remember when Goldeneye came out, I wanted nothing more than the Blue Bond and still love it today.

Don't forget about the Titanium SMP with black dial...

S


----------



## DV8ED (Oct 10, 2007)

john wilson said:


> Which do you like?


These are all so beautiful! I'm getting my black SMP tomorrow and the Bond is my next watch.

Question: is that a scratch on the Bond crystal or hair/lint on the camera lens?


----------



## DV8ED (Oct 10, 2007)

anonymousmoose said:


> I like the blue best.
> 
> Just over 1 year ago I didnt know much about Omega and wasnt big into watches. I was in China and bought a replica blue bond chrono the day after watching The World is not Enough. I bought it only as a Bond novelty not because I wanted an Omega. A few months after looking at the replica I got into Omega big time. I couldn't stand having the replica and bought the quartz bond.
> 
> ...


my response is delayed...kinda new to the forums and waiting on my first Omega to be delivered.

But I wanted to say that it is a really nice thought to buy your father something almost any man would appreciate but some might not allow themselves.

Since I have become interested in time pieces, I've thought that it would have been really fun to purchase an Omega for my father. He also would not have spent that sort of money for himself.


----------



## Fergie (Sep 10, 2007)

georges zaslavsky said:


> Black SMP for these reasons:
> -very good day night legibility
> -better bracelet than the bond
> -unique


You think the Blue isn't as legible at night? Heres mine when I left for work yesterday morning. Their has been no charging, other than what it received from my kitchen lights.









Still think its not legible?


----------



## cpenning623 (May 6, 2007)

I voted blue bond, not only am I an owner, but THIS exact watch is what got me into watches...

As a kid I watched goldeneye and immediatly recognized the ad in my dads forbes magazine as the seamaster.


----------



## Joukowski (Feb 10, 2006)

blue or black I'm still continually amazed how hardy as well as good looking this watch is:

a bit of DIY fixing my old bomb ...









then some DIY tiling in the house for good measure....









quick put the bracelet back on, running late....









now I'm ready to take her out....


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

black ... coz i already have one ;-)


----------



## beamon (Jun 24, 2007)

Joukowski said:


> quick put the bracelet back on, running late....
> 
> now I'm ready to take her out....


What watch does she have on? Looks good on her.


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

my black SMP


----------



## Joukowski (Feb 10, 2006)

beamon said:


> What watch does she have on? Looks good on her.


hey thanks that's a ladies Bond SMP


----------



## donnyd (Dec 2, 2007)

IMHO, the answer to the question comes down to your lifestyle. I wanted a reliable timepiece that I could wear at the office and to client meetings, but would also be perfectly suitable to SCUBA with (on the rare occasions when I can dive), so I picked the Bond watch. If I worked in a more casual environment or was in the water more, I think the black SMP would have been my choice. For me, there really isn't much question as to which is the more refined-looking watch, nor is there much argument as to which is the sportier, cleaner-looking watch. Both watches look great and handsome on the wrist. The only question is - which one better fits my mode of life? After all, a watch is a tool first and a fashion statement second, right?;-)


----------



## Jased69er (Nov 21, 2007)

I choose the black smp because it has such a classic look to it and is very similar to the rolex submariner but 2 times cheaper.

But the bond is also a good watch because every boy inside all men wants to be james bond and this isn't a bad way to go! :-d


----------



## MarkEg (Feb 15, 2006)

Black face for me...

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Oleg Melnikov (Aug 26, 2007)

Black. 2254.50
Simple colors. Stylish. Dressier than blue (sparkling with many colors).


----------



## Jarus (Nov 9, 2007)

Black SMP no doubt:-!


----------



## ericlikeseatin (Nov 16, 2007)

I voted for the Black, but I find the large numbers on the dial a little clownish, to be honest. If I were to pick elements of each watch to put into a third watch, it would be the color and hands of the Bond and the bezel and dial markers of the Black SMP. The best of both worlds?


----------



## eqdok2007 (Dec 3, 2007)

Go with the medium sized Seamaster *Planet Ocean*! :-! :-d

hahaha!

I kid, but given the 2 choices allowed, I'd go with the Black Seamaster with sword hands. Close call, I love both versions.


----------



## veejo (Jan 2, 2008)

Had a blue with the calibre 1120, lost it (the pins on the band were loose due to renovating dust), will be getting another blue one, blue matches the colur of my eyes, I tend to wear blue or white shirts, and it looks abit more subdued when wearing a suit, style doesn't have to be loud. 
But I do love the hands on the black, alot easier to see. 
I thought about the chrono, but it's too cluttered, that's why I'm a seamaster fan, speedie is too busy from a looks perspective.
Hope the new coax won't be too much thicker or heavier to wear.


----------



## john wilson (Feb 9, 2006)

Let's lock it Eric! This was the mother of all poll's!! John Wilson.


----------



## Neil(UK) (Jan 19, 2008)

There wasn't a vote for both. ;-)

Although I like them both equally I think the blue will end up the more classic of the two as it looks different enough to most other dive watches with its colouring and skeleton hands.

I really like the wave dials as well, a really nice touch.


----------



## Goalie (Jan 14, 2007)

My first post over here. Just ordered the Bond, never thought I would own an Omega but after reading through this thread, I'm thinking about the black someday? Oh yeah ,I ordered the quartz version. Is that allowed around here?


----------



## john wilson (Feb 9, 2006)

Neil(UK) said:


> There wasn't a vote for both. ;-)
> 
> Although I like them both equally I think the blue will end up the more classic of the two as it looks different enough to most other dive watches with its colouring and skeleton hands.
> 
> I really like the wave dials as well, a really nice touch.


Hard choice for me too. I had the Bond out a few days ago (a long time sitting in a box) and forgot how handsome this watch really is. I believe you are right about the long term. John Wilson


----------



## Evenstephen2000 (Dec 20, 2007)

MarkEg said:


> Black face for me...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mark


Beautiful pic! 

I think it's like this:

Both are great. You wear one for a while, you switch and wear the other for a while and appreciate them both equally. They aren't so expensive that you couldn't get both eventually and enjoy them.

Honestly, you can get TWO BRAND NEW black and blue Seamasters (the Bond and the 2254.50) for the price I paid for my Breitling Blackbird Chronograph and for less than a Rolex GMT/Sub. While both are great watches, doesn't it make you realize what a great deal the Seamasters are? They are every bit as good as about any watch out there and they are relatively affordable. Go figure???? :-!


----------



## Haroon Malik (Jan 11, 2008)

Hello everybody!

I'm partial to the Blue Bond (Co-Axial) SMP especially the new 2220.80.00
It's a fantastic looking watch. b-)


----------



## Haroon Malik (Jan 11, 2008)

MarkEg said:


> Black face for me...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mark


That is a beautiful watch Mark. |> The black face with the silver surrounding really makes it look stunningly gorgeous. :-!


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

i like the black. perfect dive watch.


i dislike the hands, bracelet and markers of the bond.


----------



## J.Bond (Jan 17, 2008)

2254.50 for me!

~JB


----------



## OHMS (Jan 26, 2008)

Blue Bond for me, but I am looking forward to one day owning the black.


----------



## Watch Watcher (Jul 12, 2007)

In previous votes it tends to be the black that wins, but people mention liking the colour more rather than anything else. Out of curioscity how would people feel about a black dia and bezel, but with Bond bracelet, hands and indices?

Tom


----------



## calavera (Dec 13, 2007)

Yes the blue is a classic, but the black is the most beutiful diver I have seen. 
I dont like to wear my black seamaster in public because I dont like the attention it gets, even people that dont know much about watches, know that this is an expensive and an awesome watch.


----------



## OHMS (Jan 26, 2008)

I would go for the blue dial and bezel but with the blacks sword hands and indices


----------



## bradb (Jul 20, 2007)

I vote for the 2231.50 (black face, titanium) that is one sweet piece


----------



## calypso (Dec 18, 2007)

I too am in the process of making this decision.

Excellent post, but I suppose there is also the question of the different movements to be considered.


John


----------



## calypso (Dec 18, 2007)

Well, this post helped me to decide.b-)

In the end, my wife dragged me to the Omega shop and got me the black M300. Prices here are very fixed and any discounts are quite rare.

List price was 2,600 Swiss francs (£1,220). I got the very nice Chinese lady down to 2,500 Swiss Francs (£1,170) with an Omega rubber strap thrown in.

I tried the blue Bond, but although the size was very similar, it just looked too big for me. The black is also much flatter and sat very comfortably on my wrist.

Anyway, once I had it on, all my doubts disappeared and it felt just right.

Best (slightly delayed) Christmas present ever.


----------



## john wilson (Feb 9, 2006)

Congratulations John!! John Wilson.


----------



## fonsy (Nov 20, 2007)

john wilson said:


> Yes you can Steve. I,m going to do a thread right now!!!! John Wilson.


Hey John, I know your post is dated, but could you dig up that old thread for us please? Also if you don't mind, please let me know the model number required for the carbon/kevlar strap to put on a 2254. I've been led to believe there are different sizes.


----------



## john wilson (Feb 9, 2006)

fonsy said:


> Hey John, I know your post is dated, but could you dig up that old thread for us please? Also if you don't mind, please let me know the model number required for the carbon/kevlar strap to put on a 2254. I've been led to believe there are different sizes.


http://www.ofrei.com/page856.html


----------



## omegaseamaster (Jan 31, 2008)

John_Rochowicz said:


> I own both, but the Bond was my very first Omega and is still my favorite watch. So, I voted for blue. :-!


Same here, the bond 2220.80 was my first watch and I'd go with it all the way


----------



## FrankinCA (Aug 22, 2007)

*I actually prefer black....*

even though the blue is iconic, but the black seems more versatile.

Frank


----------



## pol3259 (Oct 18, 2007)

Love the black face. Just purchased my first Omega yesterday (2254.50) and waiting like a kid at Christmas for it to arrive!


----------



## kenny6007 (Nov 24, 2007)

i love the black 2254.50 on the bond bracelet


----------



## Texcowboy9 (Feb 11, 2006)

I bought the Black because of its Classic look and it is so easy to see. I am however, considering a Blue Quartz model to kind of round things out.


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)

Black.

I love the sword hands.


----------



## chili555 (Mar 1, 2008)

I have a blue Bond on the way. My trusty Rolex is black, the Seiko my wife gave me for our first anniversary is silver; my former employer gave gold watches to all executives commemorating the company's 90th anniversary, etc., etc. In my opinion, life's too short to have just black watches.


----------



## jimmoose (Jul 19, 2007)

chili555 said:


> I have a blue Bond on the way. My trusty Rolex is black, the Seiko my wife gave me for our first anniversary is silver; my former employer gave gold watches to all executives commemorating the company's 90th anniversary, etc., etc. In my opinion, life's too short to have just black watches.


Hey Chili555
Another SC boy here. Where you from?
jim


----------



## watch-man7777 (Feb 17, 2007)

I just want to point out that this thread has almost 20,000 views.


----------



## jimmoose (Jul 19, 2007)

watch-man7777 said:


> I just want to point out that this thread has almost 20,000 views.


So your sitting around counting the views Jarrod? Man..............get a life.
Lets go mess with Bond or Diesel.......................
jim


----------



## watch-man7777 (Feb 17, 2007)

jimmoose said:


> So your sitting around counting the views Jarrod? Man..............get a life.
> Lets go mess with Bond or Diesel.......................
> jim


Yeah I think i've hit the refresh button 20 million times over the last year counting this thread. The hits really shot up when Bond joined the forum.


----------



## jimmoose (Jul 19, 2007)

watch-man7777 said:


> Yeah I think i've hit the refresh button 20 million times over the last year counting this thread. The hits really shot up when Bond joined the forum.


Doesn't really suprise me. Thats a one man posting crew. He's over
at the Rolex Forum pissing them off right now. Think we scared him off?
...................................not a chance......................
jim


----------



## john wilson (Feb 9, 2006)

watch-man7777 said:


> I just want to point out that this thread has almost 20,000 views.


HEY...THIS IS THE MOTHER OF ALL THREADS...I SAY ALMOST GENESUS. WHEN I DIE I'LL BE REMEMBERED FOR THIS...PEOPLE WILL SAY...WASN'T HE THAT DUDE..AH..WITH THE THREAD..BLACK SOMETHING AND GOLD BOND POWDER??? In your face. John Wilson


----------



## Prof2009 (Mar 7, 2008)

Texcowboy9 said:


> I bought the Black because of its Classic look and it is so easy to see. I am however, considering a Blue Quartz model to kind of round things out.


I have immensely enjoyed this dialogue. I am a recent Omega purchaser and perhaps a bit of a novice to date but would like to weigh in briefly. I debated the black vs. blue for weeks. Though I am a Bond fan (Daniel Craig's portrayal has actually brought me back to the fold after a long absence), I was not beguiled either way when it came to what I would ultimately "invest" in. Further, due to the fact that as a professor I often travel, I really desired GMT functionality (or at least traveling allowed me to justify paying the extra money for it). Therefore, I must admit that my struggle was between the 2234.50 (black w/ the two tone AM/PM bezel) and the 2535.80 (Bond blue GMT w/ metal encased markers and transparent sapphire case back). Though different than what has been discussed thus far, these two models pretty much share the same major aesthetics, give or take changes in details form those being discussed.

I initially purchased the 2234 BECAUSE it was black. I felt this was a more universal color that went well (if not better) with suits (in which I teach and lecture). I also liked the lume on the markers. However, I struggled with the fact that the lume/markers were bordered by white paint. This, while not terrible, somewhat takes away from the watch with respect to its elegance. Also, the two-tone bezel is a bit of a challenge for me as well. All that said, for 3 weeks, it was indeed a great watch.

For some cosmic reason I felt drawn back to my local AD to take closer "look" at the blue GMT. Once I actually handled it and noticed that it was thicker and (at least to me) richer in refinement I simply wanted it more. The exposed case back is also plus, though at best likely to only be a conversation piece. To be sure, I too felt (perhaps still feel) that black is more appropriate for my tastes and had an issue with purchasing the blue Bond GMT. But taking into account fit and finish I felt it was a better buy for ME so I exchanged my black 2234 for the Bond blue 2535.80. Luckily I'm friends with my AD!! I simply feel more like I truly have something "special" on my wrist with the 2535. It seems to me that it represents Omega at its best while not rendering the several other stunning time pieces they offer as lesser products. So, even with great debate and consternation, the blue simply won.

Sorry for the long post! I'm new at this and currently writing a book so I can't stop sometimes. ;-)


----------



## Noisy Nova (Feb 2, 2008)

Great 1st post. Welcome. Come back often.


----------



## mrsnak (Mar 17, 2007)

Holy smokes, have you seen the read count for this thread?
Mine says 20,087


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

the black is a true diver
the skeleton hands, the fancy bracelet and the small lume dots makes the bond a looser to me.


----------



## 4bostons98 (Feb 20, 2008)

Bl.........ACK!


----------



## DAYTONA (Mar 29, 2008)

Like the blue. Mainly because I have other watches with black dials and the blue adds a little variety. Both are awesome!


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2008)

I voted for the Blue as I don't really like the Black's design that much. Blasphemy I know. I like the smaller numbers and more refined markers of the Blue, plus as others have said the Bond's design is unique and this watch turned me on to Omega in the first place.


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## Michael Karam (Feb 17, 2008)

MarkEg said:


> Black face for me...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mark


what model is that...very cool watch!!!!


----------



## vince88 (Mar 22, 2008)

I would definitely go for the Black version! 
But if you want to talk accessories: 
I like the blue one better when you put it on a blue leather strap. 
The black could be nice on a black leather strap, but IMO doesnt come close to the blue on blue...

If it's to keep on bracelet: BLACK VERSION ALL THE WAY


----------



## mtbluger (Oct 19, 2006)

My 2220.80 (the new coaxial Bond) has a brighter lume than my 2254.50. I would not have thought it possible, but it really is. It's not an age issue either as the 2254 is only 6 months old.


----------



## john wilson (Feb 9, 2006)

mtbluger said:


> My 2220.80 (the new coaxial Bond) has a brighter lume than my 2254.50. I would not have thought it possible, but it really is. It's not an age issue either as the 2254 is only 6 months old.


Wow. My 2254 is like a flashlight compared to my old Bond. John Wilson


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Black, looks good and congrats.


----------



## Remi B (Apr 17, 2008)

Does anyone have an idea on when the new Black Bond SMP is going to be released?


----------



## Anthony (Jan 14, 2007)

Black definetly. I Hate bond.


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Anthony said:


> Black definetly. I Hate bond.


b-)


----------



## quatre_temps (Nov 5, 2006)

*THIS THREAD HAS BEEN GOING SINCE 2006!!! TIME TO END IT OR PUT A F#^$%NG BULLET IN MY HEAD BECAUSE I CAN'T STAND SEEING THIS HEADER IN THE TOP 5 ANYMORE!* o| :-|


----------



## superpiper (Apr 16, 2008)

its the best thread on watchuseek.

black or blue,
skelly or swords.
speedy or bond

such fundemental questions


----------



## superpiper (Apr 16, 2008)

vince88 said:


> I would definitely go for the Black version!
> But if you want to talk accessories:
> I like the blue one better when you put it on a blue leather strap.
> The black could be nice on a black leather strap, but IMO doesnt come close to the blue on blue...
> ...


any pics? or links?

i'd like a strap for an occasional change


----------



## BraniffPages (May 20, 2008)

Blue all the way baby!


----------



## ttomczak (May 11, 2008)

Blue, thats the one, also helps me tell it apart from the Rollie...


----------



## b_royal (May 22, 2008)

john wilson said:


> http://www.ofrei.com/page856.html


Hi John,

Wow, the 2254 looks amazing on that X-33 coramide strap. Great photos too.

I'm seriously thinking about buying that strap for my 2254.50 but was a little worried by a previous poster saying that he had bought it for his and it didn't fit. Did yours fit straight off or did you need to customise it? Any advice very gratefully received, before I splash several hundred on the strap!

And back on topic, I used to have both but sold the blue as I never wore it, so black all the way now!


----------



## Watch Fan (Sep 9, 2007)

Blue Bond for me, I agree with some others......it is a classic.


----------



## omegawatchlvr (Jan 19, 2008)

I like both:-! got the Blue first and recently the Black both have there own nice things The black has a cleaner look with the black date/white numerals and without the square around the date, also because it's black the waves do not always show wich sometimes dare i say it like better. The big numerals on the bezel give it a more modern look while this watch has also strong connections with the SM300 from the past wich is really coolb-) The downsides for me are the bracelet is less comfy than the blue and the bracelet narrow's down at the end wich makes the whole thing look smaller, other than that it's super mine hasn't left my wrist since i bought it :-d Now the Blue like many others on the forum the blue was there first omega or even the first watch that brought me in contact with omega for me when i saw it it was love at first sight i loved the look and the blue waves wich gives tribute to the seamaster name. Of course it's also Bond's choice and just like the Rolex Sub in the bond movies it has made it to be an icon several bond movies it has been worn and it's still bond suited|> The trinitum(hope i spelled it ok) fades on the dial wich is bad but this also gives the dial a vintage look like an old roller sub, the bracelet is more dressier with it's 9 rows and more polished parts and more comfortable;-) the hands do not offer great lume and the dial doesnt as well but it doesnt bother me because the watch don't need it, it's perfect the way it is. It was the first of omega's new seamaster tool design a design wich has not been changed alot since the 90's,differant dial,hands,bezel,bracelet thats all. And i hope that the case will be used another decade because it already proven it could survive with it's design.

David


----------



## ChuckMiller (Mar 4, 2008)

Over 2 years old and this thread still lives. WOW.


----------



## Tarby (Jun 4, 2008)

Does anybody know where I could buy a black strap like the one on the right?

Cheers

Mark


----------



## msc (Jun 22, 2008)

john wilson said:


> Which do you like?


like the blue bond..really looks more like a classic to me...well, thats just my opinion...


----------



## ej86 (Jun 24, 2008)

This thread is a mixed blessing; I've almost decided I want a seamaster, but even with 10 pages of debate on it can't decide which I prefer; the elegance and uniquity of the bond or the tool and simplicity of the black.....


----------



## w4rmk (Apr 26, 2008)

*What about white*

I am big fan of white, too bad Omega discontinued all white SeaMaster's. For black I have my Tag Heuer Aquaracer and for white I have my SeaMaster...


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

ej86 said:


> This thread is a mixed blessing; I've almost decided I want a seamaster, but even with 10 pages of debate on it can't decide which I prefer; the elegance and uniquity of the bond or the tool and simplicity of the black.....


I've had the Bond and I'm contemplating the black SMP. I think if I had bought the black SMP I'd still have an SMP. Nothing against the Bond, I just felt it was a bit dressy with the design and I was used to the thick lumed hands of my Seikos. I think the black SMP is a winner in everyone's book and the Bond is still a beauty to behold.


----------



## sneakertinker (Jun 16, 2008)

john wilson said:


> John Wilson.


Best of both worlds right there...You get the great lume from the black and the comfort of the bracelet from the blue bond...Great stuff...

Though as far as Seamaster's are concerned I still prefer the the 45.5 PO on the rubber strap but that's just me...


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

I've seen the fitted strap for the 2254 with deployant. Are these available for purchase anywhere or would I have to buy the strap separate to get it?


----------



## WatchMe33 (Jul 3, 2008)

I like the Black.


----------



## mtbluger (Oct 19, 2006)

Blue gets my vote. 

I have owned 3 of the black (sold it, missed it, sold it, missed it...) before I finally realized that it was the 12 o'clock marker that was really bothering me. If it was smaller -- somewhere between it's current size and that of the PO -- it would be perfect (for me). I love the sword hands, and of course a black dial goes with anything, so that's good. I also like the looks of the speedy style bracelet, but the Bond bracelet is a little more comfortable, I find.

I have the 2220.80 (blue) Bond now...love it! The smaller numbers on the bezel are more appealing to me also.

Oh, and the blue wavy dial picks up 7 rows of light when viewed at a certain angle...very unique -- almost like denim material.

This would be my next purchase (if Omega would produce it): Black bezel, black matte or enamel dial, sword hands, on the speedy bracelet. Yep, that would be saweet! Maybe I'll build a Frankenwatch.

Sean


----------



## Omega227 (Jul 4, 2008)

I voted the blue face bond because of its classic looks and many people view it as a classic watch. For about a month I couldn`t decide between the blue or the black faced SMP. I finally went with the blue face 2531.80. I`m very happy with the decision I made. But the more and more I see the 2254.50, the more I want one. My next purchase will be a black faced SMP it is just one great looking watch.

Justin


----------



## brad in nc (Mar 9, 2006)

*Keeping the thread alive......*

....and voting for blue.....electric blue, that is.


----------



## patmustard (Jun 3, 2008)

This will no doubt sound a bit strange but i'm convinced they are actually completely different watches. I wore a bond every day for 6 years, awesome watch, solid, heavy, toolish and regret ever selling it. Since then I've gone through the usual WIS cycle of buying Sinns, Damaskos, Seikos et-al in pursuit of th best watch for my money...and I've ended up with??? A 2254.50. And You know what..it actually feels and wears like a different watch...dressier..looks awesome on a brown croc strap..feels and wears thinner IMHO..but still has the proper dive watch specs expected of seamasters... In short... the Bond is a quality watch..but IMHO the 2254.50 is better :-!


----------



## Puck (Mar 23, 2008)

I've got mid-size and full size black SMPs (and a "Great White" GMT chronometer), which I chose because I thought the blue "Bond" was too blinggy. (Say that three times fast!) However, I recently saw a post of a full sized blue "Bond" on a black rubber strap, and it looked great. The strap completely changed the appearance of the watch, and I'd consider getting one now, but I feel ridiculous enough having splurged on three Seamasters already!


----------



## viper5dn (Jul 14, 2008)

Black for me! I'm new to the watch game, so excuse any ignorance I may be espousing-- but from where I stand the black makes more sense. Both the Bond and the black are in their own way iconic, but for where I am in my life the black makes more sense. I just graduated in June, so the watch that I own is the only watch I will wear (I am after all a poor student), whether it be a dressy occasion, lounging out at the beach, on a hike, or in the ocean. For me, the black is more versatile where the blue is more exclusively a dress piece-- in short I think the black SMP gives me more bang for my buck.


----------



## ej86 (Jun 24, 2008)

Bond for me; I just bought one and it's going to have to last me.. (I'm a student and this was a lot of money for me, but it feels worth it). Blue has more character; it looks nothing like any mainstream diver, it still glows like a seiko if not better (even if black is better), and the bracelet is a thing of beauty. All this and it looks tough.


----------



## openwheelracing (Jul 17, 2008)

I haven't gotten one yet. Still deciding whether to buy on eBay or AD. My dealer's discount is very tempting, but they won't budge on the latest limited edition 007 (black with 007 second hand). The 2220.80 has a decent discount.

Anyway, I saw them, tried them, drooled over them. I must admit, I like the black A LOT, but there is something about the blue Seamaster that kept calling me. The lume is more blue on the black Seamaster though, and the Bond is traditional green. I am leaning towards blue.


----------



## JOSBETITO (Jul 10, 2008)

NOTHING BETTER AND MORE CLASSIC THAN THE BLUE BOND.
ALTHOUGH THERE'S A NEW BLACK BOND COMING OUT THIS YEAR,
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-MENS-OMEG...hash=item310068330812&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318

NICE......


----------



## ayres (Jul 30, 2008)

i am on the verge of buying my first omega, and i have been torn over this matter. the 2254 is such a beautiful watch (black date wheel & sword hands!). i just got back from tourneau (honolulu), where i handled the new black smp co-axial (non-le). yes, they are one of the few places in the country to carry it as of right now. it is sweeeet... but i really find that red 'seamaster' text obnoxious, as well as the frame around the date window... too busy looking. 

the point i want to make, for those you may not have heard this... the gent with whom i was speaking at tourneau recently returned from an omega factory where he was given the 'run down'. he said they will be fasing out the blue-dial bonds in favor of the black. (maybe this is worth a new post?).

ayres


----------



## ryan76 (Aug 8, 2008)

I started off looking at the black. But one couldn't really miss the Bond because it was just sitting next to it in the display. After a few weeks of window gazing, I walked in to my AD, and two hours later, walked out with the co-axial Bond.

I still have an inexplicable fondness/longing for the black. But a closer look at the skeleton hands, blue wave dial, raised applied markers with silver linings, and red Seamaster lettering just gave the Bond that little bit more character, and that tipped me over the edge.


----------



## Scalpel (Sep 13, 2007)

The blue face and bezel matches everything, moreso than black. The blue goes far better with bluejeans and chinos, for example. Colorwise, blue is more suited for varying shades of black/charcoal, blue, brown, green, yellow,and orange, far better than black. Black best matches grays, whites, and, well, black--it is a distant second to the aforementioned colors.

As an inflammatory statement: if one feels black is a better universal color, then an educational visit to your local haberdashery is in order.

Best Regards,
Jeremy


----------



## jnewell (Jul 19, 2007)

Blue and dive - to me - go together best. YMMV, definitely.


----------



## john wilson (Feb 9, 2006)

Scalpel said:


> The blue face and bezel matches everything, moreso than black. The blue goes far better with bluejeans and chinos, for example. Colorwise, blue is more suited for varying shades of black/charcoal, blue, brown, green, yellow,and orange, far better than black. Black best matches grays, whites, and, well, black--it is a distant second to the aforementioned colors.
> 
> As an inflammatory statement: if one feels black is a better universal color, then an educational visit to your local haberdashery is in order.
> 
> ...


Wow Jeremy! I vote you in as the new fashions mod! I need help. I dress like Emmett Kelly. John Wilson


----------



## LukDos (Apr 3, 2008)

Black all the way - everything is better for me over the Bond one.....

My dream watch - started to collect money for my Black SMP


----------



## JGBAZ (Jul 2, 2008)

BLACK. Those blue bonds are all too common.


----------



## stuarttunstall (Aug 9, 2008)

I am now the proud owner of the latest "limited edition" James bond watch... what a great looking timepiece...

http://www.omegawatches.com/index.php?id=286&ref=21230412001001&no_cache=1

As my Grandfather passed away recently, I thought what better way to use some of the money left to me by him than to purchase an item that will remind me of him for a long, long time... he was a great man... remembered by a great timepiece.

Stuart


----------



## jnewell (Jul 19, 2007)

The following is personal opinion...no one else has to agree, and I hope no one takes offense.

I clicked on the link just above - first thought: sharp looking watch.

Second thought: looks too much like a Sub. In my mind, the black dial telegraphs "Rolex wannabe." The blue dial is more obviously something else, comfortable (to engage in anthropomorphism) being different and individual. Yikes, that's thinking way too much about the blue/black choice!


----------



## john wilson (Feb 9, 2006)

jnewell said:


> the following is personal opinion...no one else has to agree, and i hope no one takes offense.
> 
> I clicked on the link just above - first thought: Sharp looking watch.
> 
> Second thought: Looks too much like a sub. In my mind, the black dial telegraphs "rolex wannabe." the blue dial is more obviously something else, comfortable (to engage in anthropomorphism) being different and individual. Yikes, that's thinking way too much about the blue/black choice!


Dude!!!!!!!


----------



## Cubbiepants (Mar 20, 2007)

I voted black, both here and with my wallet. There is a pre-loved 2054.50 en route to me right now. I do like the speedy bracelet on the 2254, but this was a really great deal on a no-compromise piece. I figured I would swap the bracelet down the line. Still, the Bond bracelet looks pretty sharp on this watch.


----------



## Shirley (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi

They are both stunning watches, but personally from a womans point of view, I like the Black b-)

Shirley


----------



## john wilson (Feb 9, 2006)

Shirley said:


> Hi
> 
> They are both stunning watches, but personally from a womans point of view, I like the Black b-)
> 
> Shirley


Well hello Shirley! John Wilson


----------



## Presario (Jun 24, 2008)

Shirley said:


> Hi
> 
> They are both stunning watches, but personally from a womans point of view, I like the Black b-)
> 
> Shirley


Never doubt a woman's intuition. I voted black as well!


----------



## Shirley (Aug 19, 2008)

Presario said:


> Never doubt a woman's intuition


A woman always knows best ;-)

and

Helllllllo John :-d


----------



## ekseliksis (Aug 21, 2007)

sorry none,
*A titane smp with baby blue dial is unique!
*


----------



## Jim Fabanich (Aug 6, 2006)

This thread has settled the debate for me. I already have a Breitling Superocean in black, so it only seems natural that my first Omega purchase be .............................................
Blue! I will start searching for a Bond Co-Axial GMT!
Thanks to all of you!


----------



## OHMS (Jan 26, 2008)

Is this thread still going? You have outdone yourself, John! has to be a record. 
ps. still Bond, blue Bond for me. 

Cheers


----------



## pakupakuman (Jun 15, 2006)

This thread's been going on forever! :-! Great poll, John. Simple, yet riveting. :-d

I do want to say I believe I voted black (2254) way back when, but as luck would have it, I expect to receive a package, today or tomorrow, containing a blue!!! :-! An offer made almost by Don Corleone himself. ;-) It's pre-loved, but it's OK with me; I'm sure I'll treat it well. Keeper, of course!


----------



## john wilson (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm back! It's the mother of all polls. Some love it while other's loathe it.


----------



## 2premo (Jul 19, 2008)

they are both nice I just prefer black dials
I have many more black than blue


----------



## DMB (Sep 9, 2007)

Whooa ... the infamous "black or blue" poll. This is a piece of WUS history. I'm glad it didn't die. It's been dormant for a while, but like a bad rash it just won't go away. Good job JW, now the newbies can enjoy it. Hmmm ... I say .... "Black". Man, that was fun. ~ David


----------



## AAP (Sep 10, 2007)

Joe, initiate phase 1 of John Wilson's permaban.:-d He awakened the sleeping beast. Die, poll, die!:-d


----------



## EngenZerO (Dec 8, 2008)

i only like to get black faced watches... however i have always loved the bond look with the SMP... more specifically the chornograph...

finally my wish was granted.... my baby... black faced bond chronograph...

next on the list 42mm PO...


----------



## Andrés (Aug 25, 2006)

NOOOOO!!! 

PLEASE! PLEASE! Lock this thread.


BTW- I still vote Black.


----------



## RayGlow (Feb 20, 2008)

Agree - enough! (BTW - BLACK !!!!!)


----------



## chopinhauer (Jan 11, 2009)

Under torture ... (on reading this whole thread!)...I'm forced to admit that I have to go with the black as well....(BTW the new Black Bond SMP, without all the 007 stuff on it, isn't bad either)


----------



## DMB (Sep 9, 2007)

Le` Bump :-d ~ David


----------



## watch-man7777 (Feb 17, 2007)

DMB said:


> Le` Bump :-d ~ David


'
I hate youI hate youI hate youI hate youI hate youI hate youI hate youI hate youI hate youI hate youI hate youI hate youI hate youI hate youI hate you.


----------



## eyen (Dec 1, 2008)

Blue bond for me. Both were on my target list and I got the blue bond because I already own a Rolex Sub Date. Blue is unique.


----------



## AAP (Sep 10, 2007)

watch-man7777 said:


> '
> I hate youI hate youI hate youI hate youI hate youI hate youI hate youI hate youI hate youI hate youI hate youI hate youI hate youI hate youI hate you.


Yeah, what he said.


----------



## DMB (Sep 9, 2007)

Blue ... no, no wait ... Black or um ... hmmm ... yea, Black. No ....OK, OK ... here we go ... Blue. I think.


~ David


----------



## john wilson (Feb 9, 2006)

Dave. You have just let loose the Chinese Dragon! Are you drinking...again?


----------



## qfox (Feb 13, 2009)

Black Bond for me...


----------



## Portzed (Oct 30, 2007)

Arrgggghh now there's two threads on the go......I'll have an updated look in errrr Marcho| had anyone thought:-s about a blue faced, black bezelled SMPwith blue shark strap on a deployant?:think:


----------



## katmando (Jul 22, 2008)

*black*


----------



## pavv (Dec 10, 2008)

Black it is.....


----------



## Someguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Black, although I prefer the blue chrono.


----------



## Moggy (Jul 23, 2007)

Black!


----------



## Hansch99 (Oct 3, 2008)

I love both, but the blue just speaks to me:










Awfully nice of Omega to give us the option, I'd say


----------



## dlite1873 (Oct 20, 2008)

I am lucky enough to have both Blue and Black but if push came to shove then i would have to vote for BLUE


----------



## Andrés (Aug 25, 2006)

I HATE this poll...


----------



## blackstallion (Mar 3, 2009)

I know this thread may be annoying to those of you who have been viewing it in the top threads for several years, but it has helped first timers like myself make the decision of blue or black.....of which I will be receiving my black face on Tuesday! Also, got lots of good idea's on different bands, so keep the thread going!! :-!


----------



## DMB (Sep 9, 2007)

yea, that blue sure is nice. Can I change my mind? I'm gonna go Blue. Yep, blue it is. ~ David


----------



## Jedadiah (Mar 17, 2009)

Black for me, but cannot deny the attraction of the Blue!


----------



## watchaddict00 (Mar 21, 2009)

both for me :-!


----------



## scoobie232 (Dec 31, 2008)

Has to be blue as thats what i just bought ---------------- for now :-!

H..


----------



## thyeonn (Mar 30, 2009)

i love blue too


----------



## DMB (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm sick of blue. Sick I tell you. Black for me. _*Black*_ .... it's the new black. ~ David


----------



## watch-man7777 (Feb 17, 2007)

DMB said:


> I'm sick of blue. Sick I tell you. Black for me. _*Black*_ .... it's the new black. ~ David


F*** you. :-d


----------



## DMB (Sep 9, 2007)

watch-man7777 said:


> F*** you. :-d


Blue then? :think: ~ David


----------



## john wilson (Feb 9, 2006)

Who the hell closed my poll???


----------



## watch-man7777 (Feb 17, 2007)

Fact: this thread will never die.


Hi John!


----------



## teeritz (May 27, 2006)

watch-man7777 said:


> Fact: this thread will never die.
> 
> Hi John!


You know, gang, maybe we should uh..'retire' threads like this one. Or better still, is there a way to create a FAQ page in the Sticky Section so that newbies can go there first and read up on topics that have been well and truly covered here?
Given that the 2254.50 Seamaster has been discontinued for some time now, this thread seems to have passed it's 'use-by' date.
Also, is Rolex _really_ better than Omega?;-)


----------



## Chev James (Apr 13, 2009)

thyeonn said:


> i love blue too


My first Omega was the "blue Bond" Seamaster, and after being regulated by the service center in Toronto, is the most accurate mechanical watch I've ever owned. I also like the black, and just got the 007 limited edition Seamaster with a lacquered black face. But the "blue Bond" is the one with real panache. If you really want to satisfy your "lust" for black, then you should indulge yourself with a Planet Ocean!


----------



## roger0770 (Aug 4, 2008)

i am going to have to say blue bond because i have one.


----------



## john wilson (Feb 9, 2006)

teeritz said:


> You know, gang, maybe we should uh..'retire' threads like this one.


Bite your tongue mate!


----------



## john wilson (Feb 9, 2006)

watch-man7777 said:


> Fact: this thread will never die.
> 
> Hi John!


Hi Jarrod!


----------



## Ses Bond (Apr 13, 2009)

Black faced. I just bought the black faced bond co axial. Its brilliant. I spent alot of time looking at the blue faced one but since many people have that design i thought i go for something different and i love it and made the right choice.


----------



## john wilson (Feb 9, 2006)

Still a classic.


----------



## Nine (Mar 17, 2009)

Black Bond all the way


----------



## watchvaultnyc (Jun 5, 2014)

Not a zombie thread, but maybe a revisit. 10 years after the original thread started, is the 2254.50 still more popular in the forum than the 2531.80?

I am asking this because I have both, and have decided to only keep 1.

Pros for 2531.80 - unmistakable design, history with Bond, 20 years worth of direct descendants

Pros for 2254.50 - amazing lume second to none in Omega line, short production run, easy to find straps that look well with it

The main reason that I am bringing this up again is that the design of the 2254.50 now overlaps with Planet Ocean and SM300, which may make it less unique and desirable vs Bond than how it was 10 years ago.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

watchvaultnyc said:


> Not a zombie thread, but maybe a revisit. 10 years after the original thread started, is the 2254.50 still more popular in the forum than the 2531.80?
> 
> I am asking this because I have both, and have decided to only keep 1.
> 
> ...


I think that the 2254.50 looks better with the sword hands, and it's heritage among Omega's divers is unmistakable. The lume is phenomenal and on par with the Planet Ocean, consider it a baby PO. Thirdly, the 1510/930 bracelet is much better and classy looking than the Bond bracelet.

Personally, I tend to think that people who want wave dials prefer the 2254.50, and people who want skeleton hands might want the newer ceramic SMP models with the less busy dial.

The waves and skeleton hands make things too busy for my tastes, and the lume is clearly not as good with the skeleton hands. Even the 2531.80 dial's hour lume markers suffer in brightness vs the 2254.50 markers or the PO.


----------



## patrickw (Sep 27, 2007)

blue bond all the way! it is a classic!


----------



## Hands90 (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm voting Bond. I really liked the black and wanted to buy one but it's too close to my Seamaster 300 Master Co-axial. so I have to go with the bond. The Bond blue is also bright and stands out as different.


----------



## simplenetwks (Dec 28, 2015)

I am biased. I have a blue bond.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsbrown (Jul 24, 2008)

Blue Bond SMP 2531.80 and new blue ceramic bezel co-axial Seamaster Diver 300m Chronograph (the blue Bond SMP but in chrono version with laquered dial and ceramic bezel, 42mm). I kinda like the blue Seamasters.


----------

